# Hmmmm...Bourbon and bacon???



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

How to Make Bacon-Infused Bourbon « Wild Turkey

Shawn


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:BS:BS:BS:BS:BSuuuuu


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

No. Just... No.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww come on guys...


We can market our own "Infused Bourbon"


LOL



Shawn


----------



## jp13 (Jul 12, 2011)

I had this at Cowboy Chow in Roanoke... "interesting" summed it up... was more bacony than I had expected it to be.



yeah, it's an adjective too :bounce:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I think I finally saw something I just can't mix with bacon. lol


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

This is just wrong!! Why mess with good bourbon!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't know about this...
But I do think I will have to make up a bottle to offer guests at our house warming party. I will let you all know how it goes. 

Good Times,
Johnnie


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

This is nothing new to me. I spent some time making different flavored boozes a couple years back.

Made a bacon infused vodka that was to only be used in bloody marys. Quite delicious.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I like the idea... interesting read. 

Now, use those "chunks" of bacon fat, once infused...to fry up some good eggs!!!??? Or, chicken fried steak?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

bcannon87 said:


> This is just wrong!! Why mess with good bourbon!


no, no, no, why mess with good bacon!

My bourbon and bacon get infused.....when they're in my stomach....


----------



## jbgd825 (Aug 26, 2011)

I know it's not bourbon but Johnny walker red already tastes like ham to me...


----------



## Beer Alchemist (Aug 17, 2011)

I've had my fill of bacon in weird stuff for the week as my wifes friend bought me a bacon cupcake, about made me puke. A schlenkerla rauchbier Marzen is also good for bacony booze.


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

Bourbon and bacon.....guess no one here has ever seen anything from the Epic MealTime guys?

Jack and Bacon is their specialty.

If you haven't seen any of their stuff, head over to the link, grab a box of cigars and start smoking and watching.


----------



## ShawnBC (Feb 28, 2011)

Adam, love Epic Mealtime! They actually live not far from me, and listen to their show every week. Recently their originality seems to go down but I guess there's a limit to how disgusting you can be!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Had some bacon beer at a beer campout. Started life as a Porter. Interesting, to say the least.


----------

